
Readability Algorithms Should Be Tools, Not Targets - CM30
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2020/05/readability-algorithms-tools-targets/
======
CM30
Thought this was worth posting, since tools like Yoast come with these
readability checkers built in, and it can be way too easy to treat their
results like gospel at the expense of your writing/style.

Trust me, I know. I made that exact same mistake back when I used their SEO
plugin, and I suspect it hurt the quality of many of my old news articles as a
result of that.

